# Silver Standard Puppy - Canada



## Smokeh (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m looking for a silver standard puppy and have narrowed my breeder search to Bibelot, Stately, or Seransil.
Is there one breeder that you would recommend over the other?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I have no personal experience with any of them, but they all seem to be quality, conscientious breeders. What do you like about each?


----------



## Smokeh (Feb 2, 2021)

They all seem reputable. I have had standards before but never silver and am not familiar with their lines.
I’d like a gentle, confident, loving, and smart family pet with low drive and show quality features. Not interested in showing but I love the prance, posture and hair quality of show poodles. Medium to smaller size standard. 
I would like to do some agility work and more advanced training work with them.
I was hoping to get feedback on the different lines they are breeding and what features they have.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's possible that there might not be a member with current personal experience dropping by so I have two suggestions.

If you want some background from members who have had experience, go to the Search Bar and type in the breeders kennel name exactly as you wrote in the first post, three separate searches.

I've tried that to check and there are some past threads which you might find informational reading thru. I'd also say that it might be worth while to PM a member if the post is from 2017 and forward. Members sometimes drop away so the more current, the more likely you are to get a response.


The other suggestion is to contact each of these breeders if you haven't already. Send a short email with a bit of info about yourself, what you like about them as a breeder, and what you're looking for in a poodle.

Breeders of this caliber will be straightforward about temperament that they breed for. I should note that all quality, conscientious breeders are breeding every litter thoughtfully, with the hope of show potential pups always. The pups that they deem show quality are usually going to be pups that they commit to their own breeding program or will co-own with another breeder to strengthen both kennels lines. This doesn't mean that the others in the litter are "less", just that they may have "faults" which would disqualify them from the (conformation) show ring. For example, the tail set may be just a bit high, enough to keep them from winning in the ring, but could still have every quality that you're looking for.

Due to the incredibly high demand still for pandemic puppies, many breeders are overwhelmed with emails, so if you don't get a response within 5-7 days, try calling if there's a contact #.


----------

